# New with a Hughes Northstar 1000



## FireMedic (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello sailing world!!! I have recently purchased a project boat. She will be in the water next year if all goes well. most of the boat is there, the interior is shot, motor seized, sails in GREAT shape. But winches and boom were stolen after the purchase and before pickup. (we wont go there) Hull is solid and boat is perfect in MHO.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Well...... welcome to Sailnet and best of luck!


----------



## barnacle billy (Oct 3, 2015)

Actually it is a great sailing boat for an old design, built in Canada by the Hughes Corporation. Lots of tumblehome and the deck is curved for easy walking on when heeled over. I presume you have an Atomic 4 in it. Fix it up. You'll like it.


----------



## SailingTokyo (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi FireMedic, how's the project going? I've just purchased an S&S 30, same hull as yours I believe. Mine's also a full restore project. Perhaps we can share some tips and advice as our mutual projects progress?


----------



## captjcook (Sep 27, 2008)

Welcome aboard to both the new Northstar 1000 owners...I have the 1500...very similar hull, quite different decks. Good luck with your projects!


----------



## sailordanny (Sep 27, 2015)

Good boat. I sailed a Northstar 1000 in the 80's. 
Another in Victoria has been raced by the same crew for over 20 years. 
Enjoy.


----------



## SailingTokyo (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you! Mine is the same hull as the Northstar 1000, Sparkman & Stephens #2098, but is actually called an S&S 30. She has the "bubble cabin" almost flush with the deck. She was built here in Japan circa 1975. I haven't been able to find much info on her yet, so if anyone can provide more it would be much appreciated!


----------



## SailingTokyo (Feb 2, 2016)

By the way, does anyone happen to know if these boats have the keel fastened on with J-bolts? As they're a lead keel I assume J-bolts are necessary, but she's had some repairs done to the keel-hull seem and I was considering pulling a keel bolt to inspect for corrosion. Of course, if they're J-bolts this won't be possible...


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

SailingTokyo said:


> Thank you! Mine is the same hull as the Northstar 1000, Sparkman & Stephens #2098, but is actually called an S&S 30. She has the "bubble cabin" almost flush with the deck. She was built here in Japan circa 1975. I haven't been able to find much info on her yet, so if anyone can provide more it would be much appreciated!


Sounds like the racing version that Palmer Johnson built. There is info on it in the S&S website. Never found anything else.


----------



## 1st_On_Mars (Apr 13, 2016)

Does anyone have any info on the Northstar 1000? 

Couldn't pull anything up on S&S website.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/north-star-1000


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Solidly built but not very fast. An early IOR 1/2 Tonner with a PHRF near 200 so most fin keel glass 30 footers will be faster - for example a Cal 29 has a PHRF around 180. Being an S&S design you can be sure it will have brilliant windward performance, certainly for its age.

Unusual, love it or hate it looks. I always liked them - sort of a mini-Tartan 41. Small cockpit. They have an extremely cambered deck so you can only walk on the windward side when the boat is heeled - the leeward decks approach vertical with any degree of heel.

Unless it has been re-powered it will have an Atomic 4. It's been a long time but IIRC it was on a V-Drive. Either way the engine access is poor to terrible.

Unless it's dirt cheap and in good shape there are better choices.


----------



## 1st_On_Mars (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks krisscross

I should of mentioned I'd made it that far at least. I also have a manual for the Atomic 4 that is in the boat but otherwise have the info from sailboat data.

I purchased the boat this fall and am planning to do some necessary maintenance (paint, cleaning, running rigging replacements) in the spring before putting in. The PO claims "everything you need to sail the boat works" but in regards to the "non-necessary" systems (head, plumbing, cabin) have not been tested in many years.

Currently just looking for some winter reading and making any preparations I can before spring comes and I can get to work.


----------

